# Software für Homeserver



## taks (24. April 2020)

Tag zusammen

Da ich bald umziehen werde, will ich am neuen Standort einige Features mit Hilfe eines Homeservers umsetzen.
Und zwar eine eigene Cloud um GoogleDrive zu ersetzen und einen Server für "offline" Musik & Film Streaming (also eigene Medien nicht Netflix & Co).

Jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung welche Software ich dafür nehmen soll, ob alles auf einer Maschine laufen soll oder ob ich es auf einzelne VMs aufteilen soll.
Hier wäre ich um eure Meinung froh ^^


Server:
Die Hardware für den Server ist noch nicht fixiert, wird auch erst später ausgesucht. Im Moment zum testen nehme ich mein altes Notebook.
Am liebsten würde ich Linux (Mint) als Betriebssystem nehmen. Gibt es etwas was dagegen spricht oder andere Empfehlungen?
Hier ist auch die Frage ob ich die Cloud und Multimedia Server auf einzelnen VMs laufen lassen soll. Vorallem, dass die Cloud von den anderen getrennt ist.


Cloud:
Wie schon erwähnt will ich GoogleDrive ersetzen da ich auch sensiblere Dokumente gern mobil verfügbar hätte, aber diese nicht bei GoogleDrive hochladen will.
Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich die Cloud direkt ans Internet hänge oder nur über VPN, aber am Ende wäre direkt im Internet schon ne feine Sache.
Der Speicher muss nicht unbedinngt gross sein. 100GB sollten reichen.
Die Cloud sollte über eine Benutzerrechteverwaltung sowie Dokumentversionierung verfügen und es sollte ein automatisches inkrementelles Backup auf eine externe HDD möglich sein.

Zusammenfassung:
- Im Internet, entweder direkt oder über VPN
- Speicherplatz um die 100GB
- Benutzerrechteverwaltung
- Dokumentversionierung
- automatisches inkrementelles Backup auf ext. HDD


Multimedia Musik:
Es wird mehrere Radios geben welche entweder Internetradio abspielen oder eben aus meiner Musikbibliothek Lieder/Playlists abspielen sollen.
In der Bibliothek sind .flac .wma und mp3s.
Hier wäre denke ich DLNA eine feine Sache. Hat einer Erfahrung welche Software man dafür nehmen könnte oder Alternativen zu DLNA?
Als Beispiel für die Radios der "Sonos One SL" oder "Hama DIR3115MS".


Multimedia Filme:
Der Fernseher wird auch neu beschafft und von dem aus will ich auf meine Filmebibliothek zugreifen. Die Filme sind in .mkv und .avi abgelegt.
Als Fernseher hab ich mal sowas wie ein LG 65UM7400 ins Auge gefasst. Gibt es hier Dinge die ich beachten muss wegen dem abspielen?
Was für Codecs müssen unterstützt werden? Kann ich so auch 4k Material abspielen?
Was kann man hier nehmen? DLNA? Plex?


Ich weiss ist ein bisschen viel an Anforderungen aber vielleicht hat einer ne Idee und kann mir weiterhelfen.


Danke und einen schönen Abend

taks


----------



## fotoman (25. April 2020)

Eigene Cloud: OwnCloud oder NextCloud. Was davon besser ist und was sie als (kostenlose) Features bieten (bishin zu Apps für diverse Systeme), weiss ich nicht.

Ob Du Deine Cloud "einfach" ins Netz hängen kannst, hängt von Deinem Internetanschluss ab. Mit IP4 Adresse (die meisten VDSL-Anschlüsse oder FTTH sollte sowas noch haben) geht das recht einfach, mit DS Lite (eignetlich nur IP6 wie bei Vodafone, wenn Du sie nicht zu iener IP4-Adresse "überredest") wird es eher kompliziert.

Mediendserver: Kodi oder Plex

 Beide zuammen teilen sich den lokalen Speicher für Daten und Videos, nur durch entsprechende Benutzerrechte getrennt, wenn man es möchte. SAlso einfahc eine 2-4 TB SSD/HDD einbauen und gut ist.

Wenn Du es einfach haben willst, nimm ein fertiges NAS-OS, z.B. OpenMediaVault, FreeNAS oder, wenn es auf der Hardware funktioniert, DSM (das System von Synology).

Persönlich muss ich meine Serverdienste im Heimbereich nicht trennen, das ist aber genauso wie Container eher Geschmackssache. VMs oder Container kann man halt eher austauschen oder auf ein anderes System umziehen, dafür benötigen sie mehr Speicher und als VMs auch mehr Ressourcen.

Linux Mint: nunja, ich bin davon weg. Mein Backup-NAS läuft noch mit Mint 18.3, aber damals war ich der irrigen Meinung, dass es eine LTS Version wäre. Es sind aber nur ca. 3 Jahre (das aktuelle 19.3 hat Support bis April 2023). Und wenn sich Ubuntu dann mal wieder entscheidet, das halbe System zu würfeln (wie bei Ubuntu 16.04 auf 18.04), macht es Mint einem noch komplizierter mit dem Inplace-Update wie Ubuntu selber. Was bie sowas mit eigenen Konfigurationen von Services geschieht, die nicht zum Auslieferzusztand von Mint gehören, muss sich zeigen.

 Da kann man auch Ubuntu mit der Liebings-GUI nutzen. Oder gleich sowas wie CentOS (frei verfügbaees RHL mit 10 Jahren Hotfixes), wenn es auf der eigenen HW läuft.

Bei Mint 19.3 bin ich schon daran gescheitert, die Energiesparoptionen zu deaktivieren. Da hat man auf einem Share ein VeraCrypt Image liegen, greift 30 Min. nicht darauf zu und Mint geht in den Ruhezustand (obwohl zumindest alles, was ich in XFCE an Systemeinstellungen zum Energiesparne finden konnte, deaktivert war). Aufwecken per VNC oder SSH geht natürlich auch nicht, da müsste man WOL onfigurieren, was meine Netzwerkkarte nicht kann. Ohne physikalische Konsole blieb nur der Powerkopf.

Klar, das ist auch wieder meine Schuld, muss ich mich halt wieder drei Stunden durchs Internet wühlen (wie bei 18.3 bis ich wusste, dass der dämlichen Screensaver von XFCE keine Reaktivierung per VNC zulässt). Ein Win 10 konfiguriere ich halt so, wie die letzten 4-5 Jahre auf dem Desktop (bis auf die Serverdienste) und bin fertig.

Anstatt VMs würde ich eher auf die "modernen" Paketformate (Snap und was es da noch alles gibt) setzen. Das schottet die Services auch gegen das System ab, man hat im Vergleich zu VMs aber nur ein OS laufen.

Für NextCloud z.B.
Install Nextcloud on Linux Mint using the Snap Store | Snapcraft

und für Kodi
Install mir-kiosk-kodi on Linux Mint using the Snap Store | Snapcraft



> Die Cloud sollte über eine Benutzerrechteverwaltung sowie Dokumentversionierung verfügen und es sollte ein automatisches inkrementelles Backup auf eine externe HDD möglich sein.


Automatisch und ext, was soll das bringen? Außer am Laptop mit viel zu wenig Anschlüssen. NextCloud sollte sowas hoffentlich auch können, sonst halt gemäß Ubuntu/Mint Wiki einen Backup-Job einrichten.



> Als Fernseher hab ich mal sowas wie ein LG 65UM7400 ins Auge gefasst. Gibt es hier Dinge die ich beachten muss wegen dem abspielen?


Wie man hier immer wieder liest macht öfters die Anbindung des TV ans Heimnetz Probleme. UHD über 100 MBit WLan ist oft schwierig oder mit eigenen UHD-Aufnahmen bei 400 MBit/s unmöglich. DLan kann mit viel Glück funktionieren und Lan will heutzutage keiner mehr legen (außer ein paar "Deppen" wie mich, denen Performance wichtiger ist).



> Was für Codecs müssen unterstützt werden? Kann ich so auch 4k Material abspielen?


Du wolltest kein Netflix,also must Du doch wissen, mit welchen Codecs Deine Videos komprimiert wurden? Im Zweifel muss Kodi das live konvertieren (und der Server dafür genügen Rechenleistung sowie das Heimnetz genügend Bandbreite haben). h.264 und h.264 mit AC3/AAC sollte wohl jeder HW-Player heutzutage können, ob die auch mit mit YT-Videos in VP9/Opus und/oder webm-Container zurecht kommen, weiss ich nicht.

Bei Bildern scheitern einige TVs schon an "zu großen" Bildern, weil der Hersteler an ein paar Euro für Ram gespart hat.



> Ich weiss ist ein bisschen viel an Anforderungen aber vielleicht hat einer ne Idee und kann mir weiterhelfen.


Es sind die üblichen Anforderungen, die hier an NAS/Heimserver immer wieder gestellt werden. Wenn Du selber basteln möchtest, musst Du m.M.n. viel lesen.

Diese Seite wird lieder nicht mehr gepflegt, ein paar nützliche Infos enthält sie aber trotzdem noch. Insb., wenn Du einen älteren Laptop als Basis nutzen möchtest.
Technikaffe.de -

Du kannst ja einfach mal Linux Mint mit den obigen Containern für NextCloud und Kodi installieren und sehen, was damit geht. Zusammen mit einer Fritzbox und IP4-Adresse sollte auch eine eingermaßen sichere Weiterleitung ins Internet realisierbar sein. Ob Dein Upload dann für die Datenmengen genügt, weisst nur Du.


----------



## taks (27. April 2020)

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort 

Ich hab übers Wochenende mal ein bisschen mit Nextcloud und Kodi rum gespielt.
Habs bei Kodi zwar nicht geschafft die Video-Library auf nem anderen Gerät ab zu spielen, aber das schaffe ich schon noch 
Ich versuchs mal weiter und melde mich sonst bei Frage nochmals.




> Ob Du Deine Cloud "einfach" ins Netz hängen kannst, hängt von Deinem Internetanschluss ab. Mit IP4 Adresse (die meisten VDSL-Anschlüsse oder FTTH sollte sowas noch haben) geht das recht einfach, mit DS Lite (eignetlich nur IP6 wie bei Vodafone, wenn Du sie nicht zu iener IP4-Adresse "überredest") wird es eher kompliziert.


Aktuell hab ich ne IPv6 Adresse aber man könnte eine fixe IPv4 dazu buchen. Von dem her kein Problem.



> Wenn Du es einfach haben willst, nimm ein fertiges NAS-OS, z.B. OpenMediaVault, FreeNAS oder, wenn es auf der Hardware funktioniert, DSM (das System von Synology).


Einfach ist doch langweilig ^^



> Persönlich muss ich meine Serverdienste im Heimbereich nicht trennen, das ist aber genauso wie Container eher Geschmackssache. VMs oder Container kann man halt eher austauschen oder auf ein anderes System umziehen, dafür benötigen sie mehr Speicher und als VMs auch mehr Ressourcen.


Die Idee dahinter ist, dass ich die Cloud eigentlich in die DMZ setzen will, den Media-Server jedoch nicht. 
Aber für den Moment kommt mal alles auf eine Maschine.



> Da kann man auch Ubuntu mit der Liebings-GUI nutzen. Oder gleich sowas wie CentOS (frei verfügbaees RHL mit 10 Jahren Hotfixes), wenn es auf der eigenen HW läuft.


Ich hab sicherlich 4 Stunden damit verbracht das Kodi-Snap auf Mint zum laufen zu bringen. Keine Chance. Über apt liefs in 2 Minuten -.-
Vielleicht versuch ichs mal mit Ubuntu.



> Automatisch und ext, was soll das bringen? Außer am Laptop mit viel zu wenig Anschlüssen. NextCloud sollte sowas hoffentlich auch können, sonst halt gemäß Ubuntu/Mint Wiki einen Backup-Job einrichten.


Die externe Platte jede Woche tauschen für Backup.



> Wie man hier immer wieder liest macht öfters die Anbindung des TV ans Heimnetz Probleme. UHD über 100 MBit WLan ist oft schwierig oder mit eigenen UHD-Aufnahmen bei 400 MBit/s unmöglich. DLan kann mit viel Glück funktionieren und Lan will heutzutage keiner mehr legen (außer ein paar "Deppen" wie mich, denen Performance wichtiger ist).


Da bin ich ein Depp wie du  In jedes Zimmer kommen mindestens 2 Cat6 Dosen. Sogar in die Toilette ^^
Dazu noch ein 19" Rack in den Keller.



> Du wolltest kein Netflix,also must Du doch wissen, mit welchen Codecs Deine Videos komprimiert wurden? Im Zweifel muss Kodi das live konvertieren (und der Server dafür genügen Rechenleistung sowie das Heimnetz genügend Bandbreite haben). h.264 und h.264 mit AC3/AAC sollte wohl jeder HW-Player heutzutage können, ob die auch mit mit YT-Videos in VP9/Opus und/oder webm-Container zurecht kommen, weiss ich nicht.


Meine Video-Bibliothek ist schon ein paar Jahre alt. Ich würd sie drum neu Digitalisieren. In dem Fall probier ich das einfach mal aus und schau in das Datenblatt vom Fernseher. Da sollte denk ich drin stehen was der decodieren kann.



> Bei Bildern scheitern einige TVs schon an "zu großen" Bildern, weil der Hersteler an ein paar Euro für Ram gespart hat.


Das musste ich leider auch schon herausfinden 



> Du kannst ja einfach mal Linux Mint mit den obigen Containern für NextCloud und Kodi installieren und sehen, was damit geht. Zusammen mit einer Fritzbox und IP4-Adresse sollte auch eine eingermaßen sichere Weiterleitung ins Internet realisierbar sein. Ob Dein Upload dann für die Datenmengen genügt, weisst nur Du.


Momentan keine FritzBox aber die Port-Weiterleitung krieg ich schon hin. 300MBit/s Upload sollten auch ausreichen


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2020)

Die Info dass man eine IPv4 Adresse brauchte ist für die meisten Anwendungen veraltet. Man kann auch einfach direkt über IPv6 gehen. Mittlerweile können Vodafone und Telekom auch IPv6 im Handynetz. Nur bei der Telefonica geht es noch nicht aber die ist ja auch sonst nicht zu empfehlen.
Da auch die Geräte hinter dem Router eine eindeutige IPv6 haben ist das Routing eigentlich sogar einfacher. Solang die Ports nicht blockiert werden kann sich daher der Server auch selbständig bei Dynv6 registrieren ohne dass der Router irgendwas supporten muss.


----------



## fotoman (27. April 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Die externe Platte jede Woche tauschen für Backup.


Klar, kann man machen, wenn man es länger wie ein paar Wochen durchhält. Ich kenne da wieder nur meine schlechte Disziplin.



taks schrieb:


> Meine Video-Bibliothek ist schon ein paar Jahre alt. Ich würd sie drum neu Digitalisieren.


MPEG2 und MP4 (h.264) dürften, wenn die Anbindung des TV passst, kein Problem sein, das sind die heute immer noch im TV üblichen Standards. h.265 müsste spätestens seit DVB-T2 auch funktionieren.

Mit einem passenden Medienserver sollte das Neudigitalisieren nicht nötig sein. Das kann jede CPU/GPU auch Live, da die Datenrate in Deinem Heimnetz vermutlich kein Problem darstellt. Im Zwifel sogar inkl. gutem Deinterlace.



taks schrieb:


> In dem Fall probier ich das einfach mal aus und schau in das Datenblatt vom Fernseher. Da sollte denk ich drin stehen was der decodieren kann.


Das sollte es, das stehen aber vermutlich nur die möglichen Standards (wie bei Bilder, dass JPGs angezeigt werden können, von der Beschränkung auf 12 oder 24 MPix staht dort in der Regel nichts).

Es gab früher schon Spezialisten, die MP2 mit riesigen GOPs (oder heutzutage h.265 mit zu vielen Referenzbildern) encodet haben. Das Abspielen war dann am PC kein Problem, am HW-Dekoder läuft der Puffer über und es ging nichts mehr. Dafür konnte man bei passendem Inhalt einiges an Speicherplatz sparen ohne Bildqualität zu verlieren.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Info dass man eine IPv4 Adresse brauchte ist  für die meisten Anwendungen veraltet. Man kann auch einfach direkt über  IPv6 gehen. Mittlerweile können Vodafone und Telekom auch IPv6 im  Handynetz.


Gut zu wissen. Da bleibt dann nur zu hoffen, dass man  in der Nach-Coronazeit auch aus dem Netz des Arbeitgebers mit IP6  kommunizieren kann, dass der eigenen VPN-Anbieter mittlerweile modern  genug ist und das u.U. mal aufgesuchte Hotel ebenso. Oder dass alternativ die Datenrate des Smartphones groß genug ist, um nicht auf  irgendwelche veralteten WLans zurück greifen zu müssen.


----------

